# 2013 Secret Santa...taking entries now!



## KW Farms

ENTRIES CLOSED!

It's that time of year again! Secret Santa! I will be taking entries this year for those interested in participating. The more entries we get the more fun it will be! 

There is a questionnaire below for everyone who would like to participate to fill out and enter. Please copy it and paste to an email or PM me on the forum. My email is [email protected] Please put "secret santa" in the subject line so it doesn't accidentally get deleted. I will reply and let you know when I received your entry. If you do not hear back from me within a few days, please resend to make sure I got it.

Once entries are closed, I will PM every participant with your secret santa buddy. Your gift can be purchased or homemade, but shouldn't cost more than $20, including shipping. Try not to go over that. 

The deadline to enter is November 30th. I will PM everyone the person they are "Secret Santa" to on December 1st and gifts need to be sent out by December 22nd. We want gifts to arrive prior to Christmas.

Remember to keep your SS buddy a secret! If you want to let your buddy know who their gift was from, it is ok to sign a card or your name but only do so with the gift...and only if you want. I will reveal all the secret santas after everyone has received their gift.









Secret Santa Questionnaire
















User Name:

Real Name:

Address:

Gender:

Favorite Color(s):

Hobbies:

Pets:

Likes:

Dislikes:

Other info you think would be helpful:


----------



## ThreeHavens

:snowbounce:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yay!


----------



## DDFN

You can count me in this year. I will get it to you soon


----------



## liz

I LOVE DOING THIS!!! I hope that everyone who decides to participate has as much fun as I do!


----------



## Trickyroo

I'm in ::snowman:


----------



## DDFN

I am actually more excited about finding out who I will get and getting them set up more then anything. . . I enjoy gift giving. . .


----------



## Trickyroo

Me too


----------



## goathiker

It's fun stalking people's posts to figure out what to get them...


----------



## mmiller

I did this for the first time last year an it was a blast!! Cant wait to do it again!


----------



## liz

I emailed my form to you Kylee 

I can't wait to see who I get! I totally enjoy being able to bring a smile to anyone's face and enjoy being able to pick out that just right item


----------



## ThreeHavens

First year participating, I am SO excited. Christmas is a huge deal for me.


----------



## farmgirl631

What is it?


----------



## happybleats

Im in...sounds like fun!!


----------



## ksalvagno

farmgirl631 said:


> What is it?


You sign up to be someone's secret santa which means you buy or make them a gift and mail it to them. You will also get a gift from someone who is your secret santa.


----------



## KW Farms

Thanks everyone who has signed up so far! I just replied to all PMs and emails. :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms

Can't believe it's already November! We've got about a month to get those SS entries in. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How many so far?


----------



## KW Farms

About 10 so far.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! Have fun guys!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cool! Have fun guys!


Would like to sign up for SS


----------



## sweetgoats

Count me in, this is so fun.


----------



## KW Farms

Great! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms

Wow time is flying! Don't forget to get those entries in by the 30th! This has always been a lot of fun. If anyone has questions about Secret Santa feel free to PM me. :thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo

Im in :snow:


----------



## liz

It is so good to see so many participants!! Those of you here who haven't been part of the Goat Spot's secret santa in the past and would like to now, it is something fun to experience! The anticipation of seeing your chosen member to send a token to post their excitement is a heart warming and joyful thing  

I had a very good friend/member here who was my secret santa a few years back that gave me a small trinket box with a goat on the top of it, this friend passed away 3 years ago and I treasure that gift she gave me, enough so that when my old girl Bootsie left me in August that I chose that little box to hold some of her ashes to keep in my curio 

Those little gifts from people you don't really know can be a wonderful treasure/keepsake that remind you of how special that person is and can be reason for a friendship to blossom


----------



## Trickyroo

That is so sweet Liz  Yes , SS is so much fun !
I had a great time last year and I must tell you , I got the BEST gifts 
My favorite winter items of all time !


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

*Where to sign up*



KW Farms said:


> Great! :thumb:


Help Help


----------



## Bambi

I would like to participate.I don't know how.


----------



## Trickyroo

Bambi , go to the first page of this thread and KW Farms explains how to enter  It's so much fun , you have to join us !


----------



## Trickyroo

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> Help Help


Go to the first page of this thread and KW Farms explains how to enter 
Join us


----------



## KW Farms

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> Help Help





> I would like to participate.I don't know how.


Secret Santa is kind of like a Christmas gift exchange amongst TGS members. Members can sign up if they wish to participate in Secret Santa. Once we reach the deadline for entering (Nov. 30), all those who entered, I will mix and match up members and send each "santa" their "buddy" so each person will be giving a gift (costing no more than $20) to their buddy and receiving a gift from their santa.

There is a questionnaire below for everyone who would like to participate to fill out and enter. Please copy it and paste to an email or PM me on the forum. My email is [email protected] Please put "secret santa" in the subject line so it doesn't accidentally get deleted. I will reply and let you know when I received your entry. If you do not hear back from me within a few days, please resend to make sure I got it.

Once entries are closed, I will PM every participant with your secret santa buddy. Your gift can be purchased or homemade, but shouldn't cost more than $20, including shipping. Try not to go over that. 

The deadline to enter is November 30th. I will PM everyone the person they are "Secret Santa" to on December 1st and gifts need to be sent out by December 22nd. We want gifts to arrive prior to Christmas.

Remember to keep your SS buddy a secret! If you want to let your buddy know who their gift was from, it is ok to sign a card or your name but only do so with the gift...and only if you want. I will reveal all the secret santas after everyone has received their gift.








Secret Santa Questionnaire
















User Name:

Real Name:

Address:

Gender:

Favorite Color(s):

Hobbies:

Pets:

Likes:

Dislikes:

Other info you think would be helpful:


----------



## KW Farms

Bumping up.


----------



## Trickyroo

Come on guys :mecry:


----------



## fishin816

I'm IN! I can't wait to do this! So Kylee, I just PM you my info and you'll PM me back my SS person?


----------



## Scottyhorse

We all get our SS at the end of the month


----------



## KW Farms

fishin816 said:


> I'm IN! I can't wait to do this! So Kylee, I just PM you my info and you'll PM me back my SS person?


Yes, PM or email me with your questionnaire. Everyone will receive their secret santa buddy on Dec. 1st. Gifts should be sent out before Christmas.


----------



## fishin816

KW Farms said:


> Yes, PM or email me with your questionnaire. Everyone will receive their secret santa buddy on Dec. 1st. Gifts should be sent out before Christmas.


Ok got it. Just wondering. Will we get the gift on CHRISTmas day?


----------



## KW Farms

It depends on when your secret santa sends out the gift. Sometimes gifts are sent early, sometimes they're sent right up until a few days before Christmas. You can choose to open it right away or wait until Christmas. All gifts *should* arrive by Christmas day though.


----------



## clementegal

How old do you have to be to do this? I'm under 18 but I still think it would be really cool (with my parents permission of course)!


----------



## KW Farms

That's not a problem. No age requirement.  You just have to follow through with getting a gift for your SS buddy. :thumb:


----------



## clementegal

Well I asked my parents! They are going to decide after school.


----------



## KW Farms

:thumb:


----------



## KW Farms

Only 10 days left to enter! Whoohoo!


----------



## Scottyhorse

C'mon people!!! Need more entries!


----------



## ciwheeles

This does sound fun and I do love Christmas! I'll sign up and do it! I'll fill out the questionnaire now and send it in.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Weehoo!


----------



## sweetgoats

I was out tonight doing some shopping. I so wish i new who I would get. I wanted to start shopping for them.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I can't wait to see who I get.


----------



## DDFN

sweetgoats said:


> I was out tonight doing some shopping. I so wish i new who I would get. I wanted to start shopping for them.


I know what you mean! I was planning on making some things but don't have a clue where to start until I learn about my person! Plus I fear I may run out of time to make anything too special or certain toward that persons interest. Just excited and can't wait!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I'm in! My first year on TGS, this is totally new but sounds so exciting! Can't wait


----------



## Carolle

Is it too late to join? I'd like to play too.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

Did you get my entry? I did not hear back one way or the other
thanks


----------



## KW Farms

*No, I didn't get your entry awshucksgoatfarmvt, please resend. *

*I reply to each entry I get and let you know I received it. If you have emailed or PMed your entry and have not heard from me...please resend. I did not get it!*


----------



## Trickyroo

I don't think its too late , just send your entry in


----------



## 7blessings

KW Farms, I just PM'd you my entry. This is my first year on TGS too, and my first year with goats. I'm so excited to be a part of this!!  ~ Erin


----------



## KW Farms

Got it! Thanks!

Looks like we have 16 entries so far! :thumb: And nope...it's not too late to get entries in...you have until the 30th!


----------



## Scottyhorse

What will happen if we get an odd number of entries?


----------



## KW Farms

It won't matter because everyone will be scrambled, not traded. So SS1 may have SS3 and SS3 may have SS2...SS2 could have SS1. Does that make sense?


----------



## .:Linz:.

:fireworks: I'm in!


----------



## Scottyhorse

That makes sense  I'm so excited!


----------



## Axykatt

Ok. I'll play.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

How long has TGS been doing SS?


----------



## KW Farms

Hmm...probably four or more years? Someone else used to be in charge of it...I just took over last year.


----------



## goat luver 101

Bump! we need more players! :gift:


----------



## liz

It's great to see new members joining in!! I can't wait to see who I'll be buying for


----------



## DDFN

I am so excited too! I wonder how many we have now? I enjoy giving things!


----------



## KW Farms

19 entries now...three days left to enter!!! :snowbounce:


----------



## Trickyroo

Come on guys , jump in ! Its a lot of fun


----------



## MoKa-Farms

*Only 2 Days Left!*
There are 14,667 members on TGS currently. How many have signed up? Like a couple dozen? Sign up, it's not gonna kill you! It'll be fun- you don't have to necessarily BUY a present, you can make it, too! Just join, it is gonna be awesome!


----------



## nchen7

I want to, but I fear i'm too far away.....


----------



## Trickyroo

I wonder how far someone has lived that they had joined in and received their present ? You know , nchen7 , gift cards can be mailed 
Just don't want you to miss out honey


----------



## nchen7

true......ok Laura, you twisted my arm! lol. i'll join in on the fun!


----------



## Trickyroo

YAY :fireworks:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You can always order stuff online and have it shipped to your SS


----------



## nchen7

oh, I wasn't worried about me...I was worried about my SS having to send stuff here!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , customs and all , it can take a while to get to its destination.


----------



## DDFN

nchen7 said:


> true......ok Laura, you twisted my arm! lol. i'll join in on the fun!


So excited you joined in!!! Thanks Laura for twisting her arm!!!!

I think they had someone in Australia do it before. Not sure since I missed it last year.

I can't wait to find out who I have!!!


----------



## fishin816

Ok Kylee, I can't stand it anymore! Could you PLEASE send us our SS buddies!?


----------



## liz

Last year I had Graffogefarm as my SS buddy, she's in IRELAND! And yes I did send off a nice little package that she did get before Christmas but there was customs involved etc. And shipping was a bit more for international than domestic but I am happy that she enjoyed her treasure


----------



## JamieAnn

Thanks for posting this invitation to your secret santa game! What a cool/fun idea! I just emailed the form to you. I'm new to GoatSpot and am looking forward to making some new friends here


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's so cool Liz!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Yay! A few more have joined.... one more day! Anyone else?


----------



## MoKa-Farms

ONE DAY LEFT!!!
More people! Join, come on! Those who haven't joined, I bet you're sitting there thinking of how fun this looks. It is awesome! Join, it'll be fun!!!


----------



## KW Farms

:snow: That's right...only one more day to enter and December 1st you'll all have your SS buddies to start shopping for! :window: If anyone else wants to enter...now is the time! 

And remember if you haven't gotten a reply email from me when you sent your entry form in...I did not get it! Please resend!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think we should get our SS buddies now!  Hehe.


----------



## NigerianGirl

I just sent you an email hope I'm not too late this year


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright Kylee it's past midnight our time!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

How many signed up?


----------



## Trickyroo

I love the suspense :stars:


----------



## KW Farms

22 entries now.

Today is the last day to enter!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

*LAST DAY!
*Come ON we need more people! There are 14,667 members on TGS currently. Not quite a couple dozen have signed up. Sign up, because honestly, it's not gonna kill you! Remember, you don't have to BUY a present, you can make it, too! Just join us, it is gonna be SO awesome!


----------



## fishin816

MoKa-Farms said:


> *LAST DAY!
> *Come ON we need more people! There are 14,667 members on TGS currently. Not quite a couple dozen have signed up. Sign up, because honestly, it's not gonna kill you! Remember, you don't have to BUY a present, you can make it, too! Just join us, it is gonna be SO awesome!


You are really getting wrapped up in this SS thing arent you?


----------



## wendylou

I'm too late!!! I just now saw this I'm sorry!!!

North Mississippi


----------



## wendylou

I will send my info anyway, just incase I can get thrown in! How fun!

North Mississippi


----------



## goathiker

It's only 10:20 here. Maybe you'll get lucky :wave:


----------



## KW Farms

Got yours Wendy. If there are any late entries, feel free to send them. I won't be sending out SS buddy info until Sun. morning.


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's only 56 mins away from Sunday morning  Hehe.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

fishin816 said:


> You are really getting wrapped up in this SS thing arent you?


Yes. Yes I am.


----------



## fishin816

I cant take this pressure anymore!!!!!!!!! Could you please send the emails out!?!?


----------



## KW Farms

ENTRIES CLOSED

24 total. I'm working on getting the SS buddies sent out! Hang in there guys...you'll have them soon! :goattruck:


----------



## ciwheeles

Yay!! I'm excited to find out who I've got and start thinking of presents!


----------



## KW Farms

Okay Secret Santas...all of you have been PMed. If you did not receive a message from me today, please let me know asap so I can get you your buddy's info.


----------



## NigerianGirl

Excitement !!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

:angel: :window: :angel:


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Can't wait! I am already thinking really hard what I'm gonna make- it's a challenge, but I love it!


----------



## DDFN

Thank you! I received mine and I am so excited!!! Can't wait to start my new project. . . I see some home made goodness coming soon to a goatspotter home near you. Let the goat games begin!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm gunna have to buy mine :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

I got mine  Let the fun begin :gift:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Mine's all ready.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That was fast Danielle! Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Got mine figured out too


----------



## audrey

Darn, I rarely venture down to this section, and am just now seeing this. Count me in for next year Lol.


----------



## nchen7

I have zero clue what to get mine!!!! i'll have to do some stalking today.....


----------



## KW Farms

Good day to do some online shopping on cyber monday. Hope you all have fun stalking each other to find the perfect gift! :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

I have an awesome idea for my SS buddy. It involves...... That's for me to know and you to find out....


----------



## wendylou

This was such a great idea. 
As much help as everyone has been to me ( I hope toth sees this too), I wish I could send you all a gift to show you how much I appreciate you wonderful people! BUT.. I have one lucky person and I say lucky because I'm a joker, and you never know what I'm going to send you!! Haha

North Mississippi


----------



## nchen7

I did a whole LOT of stalking today, and figured out a game plan for my SS buddy!!! wooo!!!


----------



## fishin816

wendylou said:


> This was such a great idea. As much help as everyone has been to me ( I hope toth sees this too), I wish I could send you all a gift to show you how much I appreciate you wonderful people! BUT.. I have one lucky person and I say lucky because I'm a joker, and you never know what I'm going to send you!! Haha North Mississippi


Do you just give out your SS buddy's username?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think she meant that Toth Boer Goats (Pam) has given her a lot of help and advice


----------



## liz

Oh boy am I gonna have fun this year!
We don't reveal our SECRET Santa buddy until after everyone who is participating has received their gift 

Also.... I try and keep mine secret by not putting my return address on the package, so far everyone who has been my SS in the past has received their goodies with no problem.


----------



## KW Farms

Tried leaving my address off the package once and the gal at the post office made me write it on...errr. :/


----------



## DDFN

Kylee, I understand I had that happen once to me when I had planned to surprise an old friend with a special gift and they made me put a return address. So what I did next time was I already had written the mailing address for that person as the return address as well hoping they would just see both addresses and not look to closely to see that they were the same.

I think they have a rule with packages since they could have something bad in them but letters I have never had issues with.

Oh speaking of letters I am not sure if anyone has done a Christmas card list thread yet this year, but I will peak and if no one else has I will open one for anyone who wants to receive Christmas cards from fellow goat spotters :shades:


Oh PS I got a bit bummed today as my main gift plan was ruined when I went fabric shopping and could not find the fabric I wanted to make the gift. . . Oh well now to plan "B"


----------



## nchen7

mine is almost done and going to hit the mail tomorrow! hoping it will arrive on time..... just need to find one more thing.....

I think i'm required to put a return address on it, so I guess I won't be such a secret santa, BUT my buddy still won't know what's in it until Christmas!


----------



## Trickyroo

Putting the same mailing address as a return is a great idea , lolol.
Love that one ! My mail person understood about the SS and he just laughed and said , why don't you put SS from North Pole so nobody argues with him , lolol They really can't say its not a address since kids have been doing it forever  
Its the thought that counts nchen


----------



## nchen7

darn...wish I had thought of that......oh well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's a good idea Laura!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Can't take credit for the first idea since it is DDFN's 
But seriously. , post office people know Santa sends out lots of gifts , don't they ? And they all come from the North Pole , right ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Either way it's a good idea and I'm gonna use it lol!
Tis very true!  hehe!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll be getting the stuff to make my gifts today


----------



## goathiker

I can't send mine until part of it gets here. I think it will still make it on time though :grin:


----------



## wendylou

I'm sending mine this week! I hope my secret person enjoys the package! This was fun!

North Mississippi


----------



## DDFN

Trickyroo said:


> Can't take credit for the first idea since it is DDFN's
> But seriously. , post office people know Santa sends out lots of gifts , don't they ? And they all come from the North Pole , right ?


Hay but you are the one that came up with the Santa and the North Pole thingy.

Wow I hoped to start making mine tomorrow but just found out I was suppose to have a rough draft of a paper for my final due tonight. . . They didn't tell anyone in the class just told us it was due Monday so now tomorrow I have to work on that. . . Maybe I will get it started after all. I am so excited!!!!!


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I think she meant that Toth Boer Goats (Pam) has given her a lot of help and advice


That's what I thought too but I wasn't sure


----------



## wendylou

Scottyhorse said:


> I think she meant that Toth Boer Goats (Pam) has given her a lot of help and advice


Yes that is exactly what I meant , my secret Santa is still a secret

North Mississippi


----------



## nchen7

signed, sealed, and getting delivered to the post office today. here's hoping that it gets to my SS buddy on time! ray:


----------



## happybleats

working on mine...will see themail man tomorrow I hope!!!...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh this is exciting!! Can't wait to see who and what you all get!  eep!


----------



## nchen7

package just got dropped off at the post office! and.....it WILL get there on time!


----------



## ciwheeles

I was getting nervous about picking something but I just found the perfect craft! I just picked up the supplies and I'm going to work on it as soon as I get done classes. I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## DDFN

This is going to be so much fun!!! I am still so excited that I am having a hard time focusing on finishing my course work at school. . . I would rather be making gifts then writing papers and finishing projects. . .Tis the season!


----------



## wendylou

Sent my secret gift out yesterday. Can't wait for the secret person to receive my secret box! Merry Christmas everyone! This was really fun! Xxoo

North Mississippi


----------



## Scottyhorse

Still waiting on half of mine to get here before I can finish it!


----------



## NigerianGirl

Gonna be finishing mine this week !!! So excited


----------



## DDFN

Half way through. Should be finished by tomorrow or next day.


----------



## KW Farms

If you guys receive your gifts...I've started a new thread for showing them off since this thread is getting kind of long. I know all of the Secret Santas want to know the gifts were received so let them know on that thread when it arrives! 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f1...eived-your-gift-post-here-159080/#post1563621


----------



## happybleats

I sent mine a few days back....Hope it gets there in time...MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## nchen7

i'm hoping mine's already landed in the US somewhere......


----------



## Trickyroo

My Secret Santa Buddy will receive theirs in pieces 
I hoping it just adds to the excitement of getting multiple gifts 
I didn't want to be late with my gift because of waiting for delivery of part of it . Hope my SS buddy doesn't mind


----------



## sweetgoats

:shades:I had fun shopping, I hope they like what I got. Sometimes it is hard to find something without a lot of clues.:think:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Was hoping to send yesterday, but I share a car with my mom, and my grandfather had to have an unexpected open heart and triple bypass surgery ... as such I and my sister are holding the fort at home as she waits at the hospital ... I will send it as soon as I can, secret santa buddy!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh Danielle ! Im so sorry to hear about your Grandfather  :hug:
You will all be in my thoughts and prayers :hug:
My Uncle just had a heart attack and needed to have a double bypass and he did very well . These surgeries are so commonplace nowadays , not to take the seriousness away from it , i know its so scary ! But , saying that I hope it can ease a little bit of the worrying for you :hug:

Prayers for a speedy recover for your Grandfather .


----------



## ThreeHavens

Thank you so much, Laura! I am so glad to hear that. It sounds so scary. 

My dad was able to take me, and I got it shipped.  Very happy I was able to do that ... hope my secret santa enjoys it!


----------



## nchen7

Danielle, I hope surgery on your grandfather went well, and that he has a speedy recovery! :hug:


----------



## Axykatt

My Secret Santa buddy may have to be patient. I commissioned a hand-made article and it is late. I'm hoping it's ready to ship today. :-/

It's beautiful and totally worth it, though!


----------



## DDFN

Danielle I am so sorry to hear that and I hope and pray that he makes a speedy recovery. 

Well I should me mailing mine out Monday or Tuesday. I have just a few more touches to the second part before I am done (will be finished today but too late to mail). Monday was my newly planned ship date but it sounds like I may have to go do a special event Monday standing in for my husband (long story, but fingers crossed it turns out as we all are hoping for).


----------



## ThreeHavens

Thank you for the prayers, everyone, my grandfather is doing very well! 

I hope my secret santa gets their gift soon!


----------



## Trickyroo

YAY :stars: Im so happy to hear that ! :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Glad he is doing well!  

My SS should be getting their gift soon.... Hopefully...


----------



## Axykatt

Sent mine yesterday! It's supposed to arrive by Friday. Yay!


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , I received my SS gift today and was I ever happy :clap::wahoo::stars:
Thank you SS  I'm not going to say who it is yet , until everyone has theirs  
What a adorable gift and what makes it so very special is that part of it is hand made ! 
I LOVE THEM !!!!! Each one is a very special memory and I will cherish them always :hug::hugs::snowbounce::snow::hug:
I will post a picture ASAP ( darn phone needs charging ) :-D


----------



## Trickyroo

These are my special gifts  Magnets are so fun ! 
And who doesn't love warm , cozy socks  I love them !
Look at the magnet of Hallie , just look at that face !! She cracks me up every time I look at that one , I just love her ! And of her mom Mocha , they share the same personality for sure  And of Archie and Pebbles when they were babies ! I would never have thought about doing this , what a wonderful idea !
Now I can see Hallie's face everyday  And my very relaxed HoneyBee 
Thank you SS :hi5::gift:


----------



## Trickyroo

I almost forgot to mention my two sweet bookends , Dasha and Daisy 
They almost look like one goat , two heads , lolol. Both are so inseparable  I just love these magnets !


----------



## wendylou

We are still checking the mail. Excited


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cute  I am excited as well!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Hope my SS got her gift in time... I hope you like it 
Thanks to whoever at Erebor Acres for my AMAZING gift! I love it SO much!


----------



## goathiker

Mine should finally be delivered tomorrow.


----------

